# Bundestrojaner



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

Habt Ihr schon den Bundestrojaner?
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6221222_TYP6_THE_NAV_REF_BAB,00.html
http://bundestrojaner.zenzizenzizenzic.de/


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bundestrojaner*

Hier würde mich die Download-Statistik interessieren.
:sun:


----------



## stieglitz (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bundestrojaner*

Zitat aus Bundestrojaner:


> Auch ist der Keylogger nun verbessert, so daß auch Informationen gesammelt werden können, ob und ggf. wer außer Ihnen den Computer nutzt (z.B. Hausangestellte, Kinder oder Haustiere).


So konnte ich nun feststellen, dass die Fruchtfliegen, die dank der Erderwärmung dieses Jahr besonders lange ihr Unwesen treiben, sich unerlaubt auf meiner Computertastatur herumtummeln und damit ungewollte Dialereinwahlen verursacht haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Bundestrojaner*

jetzt lacht ihr noch, aber 200000€ werden schon dafür locker gemacht 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83538


> In ihrer Antwort (PDF) auf eine Kleine Anfrage der Fraktion Die Linke zur Rechtmäßigkeit von Online-Untersuchungen hat die Bundesregierung erstmals Details zum geplanten "Bundestrojaner" veröffentlicht. Als "Bundestrojaner" wird inoffiziell der Teil eines Programmes bezeichnet, der Spyware-Code auf einen PC einschleust, damit eine Online-Durchsuchung durch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden oder Geheimdienste möglich ist.
> 
> Nach Auskunft der Bundesregierung sind für die Programmierung der Software zwei Programmierstellen notwendig, die teils aus laufenden Mitteln, teils von Mitteln aus dem Programm zur Stärkung der Inneren Sicherheit bezahlt werden. Insgesamt soll das Tool zur Online-Durchsuchung nicht mehr als 200.000 Euro kosten.


Als schwacher Trost: Es ist schon viel mehr Geld für weit größeren Unsinn verplempert  worden,


----------



## A John (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Bundestrojaner*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Als schwacher Trost: Es ist schon viel mehr Geld für weit größeren Unsinn verplempert  worden,


Mir ist aus langjähriger Berufspraxis kein von einer Behörde initiiertes Softwareprojekt bekannt, welches qualitativ einen Stand erreichte, der zur Endabnahme bei einer gut geführten Firma in der freien Wirtschaft geführt hätte.
Beispiel, gucke hier: http://www.golem.de/0110/16468.html
Bis der Bundestrojaner ein einsatzfähiges Stadium erreicht, gibt es Rechner, auf denen er funktioniert, wahrscheinlich nur noch bei Behörden und in Technikmuseen. 

Gruß A. John


----------

